# Leaking brake fluid



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Could any one help me on my problem? I changed my stock brake lines to steel braids and also my pads and shoes. My problem is now I'm leaking brake fluid somewhere. I can't see fluid leaking from anywhere.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

*leaking*

when you replaced the lines did you replace the copper washers. if so one should be above and one should be below the opening on the hose. if you did some new washers leak. sometime replacing the old washers solves this. other possibilities may be a worn wheel cylinder or a bad seal on a caliper. if you can give me a description as to roughly where the fluid is coming from maybe i can help you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

i can't realy tell were it's leaking from but every 2 days i have to put some fluid. i'm thinking of just replacing the wheel cylinders and calipers to start off with.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

are the tires wet with brake fluid? you can also try filling it up and having someone pump the brakes while you look under the car.


----------

